# Introducing Patterpug Puggerdale???



## Vcats4 (Nov 1, 2013)

I would like to introduce my new pup Violet to you all and seek a little bit of advice.Violet is still with her mum and won't be coming to live with me for a few while as yet but just wanting to make sure I am prepared for her arrival. Violet and her brothers and sisters came into this world as a result of her mum (pug) owner allowing her to play with the next door neighbours dog 
(a patterdale )before she had her spayed (doh!!!!).
She is currently being fed Iams puppy dry food and I have heard some bad things about this brand. Will I need to keep her on this food for a while to make her transition into our home peaceful and allow her stomach to settle?
Also, is her temperament likely to be more like either of her parents breeds, somewhere in the middle or entirely random. Your advice would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Oh she is REALLY cute!!!

It's always a good idea to change food slowly and gradually, especially for a puppy. Violet will be a bit unsettled for the first few days in a new home, so I'd probably keep her on the Iams for a few days then start changing her over gradually to the new food.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Cute little puppy  and lovely name 

Keep her on the same food for a couple of weeks then gradually change it over to your preferred food - 90% old food 10% new food, 80% old food 20% new food excetra until change over made over several days.

Character will be random so be prepared for either or a random combination of both.

There were a couple of patterdales at our puppy and dog classes both families were having trouble with teaching bite inhibition, so be prepared for a nippy puppy and be patient, rewarding her for the behaviors you want.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

She is really adorable 

I agree with Fluffster ie food. As for her temperament, that's anyone's guess. There's nobody of finding out until she is fully grown. That's the joys.with crossbreeds... It's a surprise  

Good luck with her and I truly hope you are ready for taking on the sheer tenacity of a Patterdale


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Vcats4 said:


> I would like to introduce my new pup Violet to you all and seek a little bit of advice.Violet is still with her mum and won't be coming to live with me for a few while as yet but just wanting to make sure I am prepared for her arrival. Violet and her brothers and sisters came into this world as a result of her mum (pug) owner allowing her to play with the next door neighbours dog
> (a patterdale )before she had her spayed (doh!!!!).
> She is currently being fed Iams puppy dry food and I have heard some bad things about this brand. Will I need to keep her on this food for a while to make her transition into our home peaceful and allow her stomach to settle?
> Also, is her temperament likely to be more like either of her parents breeds, somewhere in the middle or entirely random. Your advice would be appreciated.
> Thanks


She is adorable and so cute.

They can get stressed on leaving mum and litter mates and finding themselves in a new strange home alone without mum and siblings the stress can upset their tums sometimes, if they are bright lively and otherwise well then its something that should clear up as they settle and nothing to worry about.

Sudden abrupt changes of food can also cause upset tums, especially on top of the stress of relocating so you are right, even if the food they are on is not great or not one you want to feed, it is better to keep them on it for a week or two until they have settled, then change it slowly over a week, adding a little more of the new and a little less of the old on a daily basis until completely on the new one.

Its hard to say what her temperament will be like it could lean to one more then othe other or be a complete mix of the two, they are two very different breeds as regards to temperament and energy levels.


----------



## Vcats4 (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks for your advice. I must admit I was a little worried when learning she had a patterdale daddy as I have 4 cats and I know patterdales tend to have a high prey drive. I will try to not encourage this and bear in mind when I purchase toys for her to play with.
Out of the rest of the litter she looks more like a patterdale than a pug. It was too late by then though I had simply fallen in love with her. She s the smallest out of her litter and tends to get pushed out by her siblings but I guess I just need to prepare for hard work and persistent training. That aside I'm sooooooooooo excited.
Here she is with her sister which they have named Peanut.


----------



## Vcats4 (Nov 1, 2013)

...... And some of her other siblings. The joy of cross breeds a real mixed bag and all very different from one another


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Very cute.

Now I'm going to make myself really unpopular so I'll just post and then hide 

May I ask, is the pup coming from a rescue - or are you buying her?

I personally would not not not give money to someone who had allowed her dog to play with a male dog, if her dog was not speyed and was possibly in heat.

Really sorry, I don't mean to sound negative - I simply feel passionately about this.

Now gonna sprint away and hide


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Vcats4 said:


> ...... And some of her other siblings. The joy of cross breeds a real mixed bag and all very different from one another


They are a very adorable bunch, can see why you picked Violet though she looks such a gentle little soul and has such a sweet little face bless her. Her name really does suite her.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Vcats4 said:


> ...... And some of her other siblings. The joy of cross breeds a real mixed bag and all very different from one another


She does look a lot more Patterdale than her siblings 

You sound like you have your head in the right place  Re the cats, as long as you set rules from the start and teach her the correct way to interact and behave around the cats, there's no reason she can't live in perfect harmony with them...

I would advise you to get a crate so she has her own space, if you don't already have one and a Kong, again, if you don't already have one... They are invaluable with puppies 

Start training as soon as she comes home and stick at it...

Please stick around... Puppy pictures are a must around here


----------



## Vcats4 (Nov 1, 2013)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> Very cute.
> 
> Now I'm going to make myself really unpopular so I'll just post and then hide
> 
> ...


No your not being negative... Violet was brought into this world as the result of her mums owner's (my work colleague) irresponsible actions. I am not paying money for her as a trendy cross breed I was offered her for free as it was understood I would give her a good home. The puppies are all going to be rehomed by friends and family of my work colleague. I have also advised her that she needs to get her dog spayed straight away! Although she has managed to rehome the puppies , those people could have offered a rescue dog a home instead. I personally worried that Violet was also on her way to the local rescue centre and fell in love with her and decided that I would like her to be part of our family.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Vcats4 said:


> No your not being negative... Violet was brought into this world as the result of her mums owner's (my work colleague) irresponsible actions. I am not paying money for her as a trendy cross breed I was offered her for free as it was understood I would give her a good home. The puppies are all going to be rehomed by friends and family of my work colleague. I have also advised her that she needs to get her dog spayed straight away! Although she has managed to rehome the puppies , those people could have offered a rescue dog a home instead. I personally worried that Violet was also on her way to the local rescue centre and fell in love with her and decided that I would like her to be part of our family.


That's fab  Thank you for understanding my point and giving such a nice response 

I look forward to more updates, bet you can't wait for your girl to come home


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I love the name, looks like it will suit her.


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

OMG she is beautiful. I have a Pug x too and they are funny little characters. Bubba is very much a pug other than his snout. All the best with you little beauty. x


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Loving the V themed names! She looks super cute. Check out Sixstar's food threads for ideas (in nutrition) cos you're right, Iams is pants plus very dodgy background, that company. 

Lots more pics required!


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

I've got a Patterdale crossed with a Bichon, and while he does have a love of cuddles that is very Bichon, he's got a very high prey drive that didn't really surface until he was a year old and had gained a lot of confidence.

I would make sure you get on top of your pup's training from an early age, and keep going until she is at least a year old - that way if she does turn out to have that Patterdale drive at least she will already be listening to you, and you will have a good level of control. 

Tinker is on the hunt for rabbits nearly all the time when out these days - we are seeing someone for predatory chase next month, as even with a muzzle on he's able to kill rabbits.


----------



## Vcats4 (Nov 1, 2013)

BoredomBusters said:


> I've got a Patterdale crossed with a Bichon, and while he does have a love of cuddles that is very Bichon, he's got a very high prey drive that didn't really surface until he was a year old and had gained a lot of confidence.
> 
> I would make sure you get on top of your pup's training from an early age, and keep going until she is at least a year old - that way if she does turn out to have that Patterdale drive at least she will already be listening to you, and you will have a good level of control.
> 
> Tinker is on the hunt for rabbits nearly all the time when out these days - we are seeing someone for predatory chase next month, as even with a muzzle on he's able to kill rabbits.


Thanks for your advice. My biggest worry is how she will behave towards my cats. I will introduce them slowly and set boundaries right from the beginning. Some of my cats are quite young and playful so I'm worried they might encourage her to chase them.
She definitely seems nowhere near as boisterous as her siblings but like Tinker, as her confidence grows this could change and some of her hard wired behaviours might show. Although patterdales seem to have some excellent qualities I'm hoping the prey drive and hunting skills are qualities that she doesn't inherit. A nice balance between the two breeds would be perfect but it will be interesting to see how she develops.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Vcats4 said:


> Thanks for your advice. My biggest worry is how she will behave towards my cats. I will introduce them slowly and set boundaries right from the beginning. Some of my cats are quite young and playful so I'm worried they might encourage her to chase them.
> She definitely seems nowhere near as boisterous as her siblings but like Tinker, as her confidence grows this could change and some of her hard wired behaviours might show. Although patterdales seem to have some excellent qualities *I'm hoping the prey drive and hunting skills are qualities that she doesn't inherit.* A nice balance between the two breeds would be perfect but it will be interesting to see how she develops.


This worries me, that you want a dog that might well show traits you don't want that will cause worry and upset in your current family. If your pup turned out to have a high prey drive, and like Tinker, at a year old makes it her mission to chase and kill small furries, including your cats, what would you do? I would really recommend that as cute as this pup is, and as much as it might be painful you allow her to go to another family and find another pup that you can be confident about.

I'd hate to read that in 18 months you're rehoming her because she's doing something you can't live with. 'Hope' I don't believe has any place in making a decision to give a forever home to any animal.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

She is the prettiest of all the pups on those pictures I think
My friend has a Patter and she has cats and kittens too
If you teach her not to chase the cats from the start reward her with some treats when she does as she is told she should learn to leave them alone
I have a bichon Lucy that will chase one of my cats when she can but I am training her not to  and although she is a rescue dog and is approx. 8 years old she is learning to leave Scooby alone now Yes she would still like to chase but I see the signs and say Lucy NO and she comes to me instead of chasing the cat and gets a reward
Don't let this put you off it can be done with perseverance 
Good luck with her she is a sweetie


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

When I've had cats or kittens with pups they've swiped the pup when he's got too close - can't remember them encouraging any chasing. I've found a cat always puts a pup in its place. 

Violet looks adorable! Can't wait to see how she grows and matures.


----------



## blossomsuz (Jun 18, 2013)

What a gorgeous pup!

I have two pug crosses, Doug was an accidental litter same as your girl. The owners of mum JRT had been given a pug and were told that he was a lot younger than he was! Doug was one of the results. We rehomed him from a couple that took him from the breeder but telephoned the breeder and had a chat to her. 

In character he is very much a mixed bag, lots of JRT smarts and cheek but some of the Pug laziness and snugglyness, he's a great little dog. 

I changed his food over a couple of weeks after we got him as he was on Chum puppy and smelled like Chum (yuk), he is now on Fishmongers Finest from Pets at Home and that seems to suit him well after trying out a few foods. We did the gradual change over mixing old food with new food and didn't have any problems. 

Look forward to lots of piccys of your wee cutie


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

BessieDog said:


> When I've had cats or kittens with pups they've swiped the pup when he's got too close - can't remember them encouraging any chasing. I've found a cat always puts a pup in its place.
> 
> Violet looks adorable! Can't wait to see how she grows and matures.


Unfortunately I have a client who has had to permanently separate her terrier and her cat, as the terrier grew up to chase, and being a terrier getting a faceful of claws is not always a deterant as they were ratters and often pain will gee them up even more. A terrier who backed off at the first bite from a rat or attack from a fox would not have lasted very long!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

She is delightful

As already mentioned, I would keep her on Iams until she is properly settled and vaccinations all done.

As for her character, it's probably a bit far fetched but I reckon if they resemble one parent in looks, they usually have the temperament of the other. It's been that way with crosses I've had.

I researched both breeds before I got Heidi (Westie x JR) and concentrated on their worst traits. (Just to be prepared). I have 2 cats. One would put Heidi in her place, the other would run. With distraction Heidi soon learned and they are best friends.

Once you get to know her, things will fall into place. It's a wonderful time


----------



## katGirlDo (Nov 8, 2013)

I vote for 'Patterpug' :thumbup1:.
She really is a cutie.


----------



## sazzle (Sep 10, 2011)

katGirlDo said:


> I vote for 'Patterpug' :thumbup1:.
> She really is a cutie.


I vote for Patterpug too. Oooh the 'Patter' of tiny paws. :thumbup1:

She is lovely, cant wait to hear more about her and see more pics.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

What can I say :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

katGirlDo said:


> I vote for 'Patterpug' :thumbup1:.
> She really is a cutie.


Another vote for Patterpug


----------



## Poppypatterpug (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi we have a 13 month old Patterpug called Poppy. I havnt come across many other Patterpugs. Her mum was a patterdale and Dad was a pug. She is adorable and def has a mixture of terrier and pug in her temprement and behaviour. How are u getting on with Violet?


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

I have a Patterdale, I went out in the summer and saw my neighbours young black cat lying on the grass 6ft from Toby... I thought he'd got it.... I went to investigate to find they were both very much alive and sunbathing together!!! 
My advice to you, is socialise Violet well with all sizes I'd dog and kids /people as much as possible . I would aim to feed raw as my Patty has allergies that make him itch and Raw alleviates this. Most Patties end up in rescue at around 2years... If Violet is more Patty, you'll need to be ready for a feisty terrier into everything with no off button! Invest in a baby gate then your cat will have refuge...


----------



## ladyisla (Apr 19, 2014)

No experience of either of those breeds (though I do have a terrier) but wanted to say what a gorgeous puppy and wish you luck! This time last year I was waiting to pick up my puppy and can remember how exciting it was! 

I introduced my westie to my parents cat as soon as I could, she was fascinated by her but the cat soon gave her a swift paw swipe and mooched off. Sadly she (Lucy, the cat) died not long after that so we've not had much direct contact with cats inside since then but there are a few that live across the road and Heidi gets the odd on lead meeting with one of the very bold ones. She is reasonably calm with it but I'm pretty sure given the opportunity she would want to chase. It likes to put on quite a show for her which drives her nuts  Her big thing to chase is birds which was a surprise to me as I expected it to be rabbits and rats. Everytime we've encountered one of those, usually a bunny, she's barely bothered to run thankfully. I don't like her chasing birds and am trying to teach her not to atm, but at least they have the advantage of wings and can make a swift getaway.

My friends dog had no contact with cats as a puppy and goes crazy everytime she sees one so hopefully Heidi's early meeting though it was just that once was helpful. 

Enjoy little Violet!


----------



## LittlePancakeTheExotic (Jun 17, 2013)

I have a Border Terrier and cat. There was absolutely no chasing ever in the house, lots of attention to cat by me while bf minded the pup. His safe area was in dining room behind baby gate so cat could still have free reign of house.

Four months on all is well, they even slept on our bed last night. You do need to be really firm with pup tho and show no tolerance to poor behaviour towards the cats.

Very cute one you have there, good luck


----------



## Stellabelly (Jul 11, 2009)

I have a jr and a whippet and 2 cats. Dogs are fine with my cats but they will run past them in the garden to chase other cats. I am 100 percent sure they would hurt other cats. The jr took longest to train not to chase in the house. It was hard work but we did it. We kept her on lead at first around the cat. Whippet was never as bad but we got him from a breeder with cats as we had concerns about 2 high prey drive dogs together. Sometimes they chase the cats upstairs if they run but I know that's just a game and they get told off. Female jr does hump the cats occasionally 
6 years on and I never leave dogs and cats together when we're not around.


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi there,

I have a 19 week Pug x Yorkie. She looks just like Violet but with longer hair. Yorkshire Terriers were originally bred for ratting. HOWEVER if you socialise your puppy straight away with your cats she will grow to be fine with them. My puppy is. I have done a fair amount of resucing as well and with firm rules pups get used to knowing cats are a part of the family. However i cant promise the cats will adapt as quickly! Penny ignores my 4 cats or sometimes sniffs but 2 out if 4 still hiss at her! They are getting better though!!! 

As for food I use 'Arden Grange' for Penny. And all my dogs. Its a good food and a good price and will last Violet ages like it does my Penny. However use whatever suits  xxx


----------



## Suzanna (Oct 31, 2015)

Poppypatterpug said:


> Hi we have a 13 month old Patterpug called Poppy. I havnt come across many other Patterpugs. Her mum was a patterdale and Dad was a pug. She is adorable and def has a mixture of terrier and pug in her temprement and behaviour. How are u getting on with Violet?


Hi...say hello to Saffi...they are gorgeous aren't they ...so much love..she's fit and healthy and 16 weeks now...


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

This is an old thread, you might be better starting another to introduce your lovely pup


----------



## Suzanna (Oct 31, 2015)

Nicky10 said:


> This is an old thread, you might be better starting another to introduce your lovely pup


Hi Nicky...actually am I having trouble trying to find out a name for her type and its one of the questions I'd like to find out about...Puggerdale...Pug a Pat....I've been setting up her dog insurance and they don't have a name on the lists of cross breeds pugs or patts I've come across..currently she's much more pug than pat!! Hasn't got the fluffy kill instinct of a terrier!! So I'd love to post...just finding my way around the new site.


----------



## Suzanna (Oct 31, 2015)

What is my little girl...Patterpug...Puggerdale..Pugdale...I can't find her on the internet list or insurance lists...didn't think a Pug Patterdale x was a rare event.!!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

You just need to select mixed or cross breed from the drop down on the insurance applications 
Hope that helps @Suzanna


----------



## Suzanna (Oct 31, 2015)

Fleur said:


> You just need to select mixed or cross breed from the drop down on the insurance applications
> Hope that helps @Suzanna


Thanks, but the type isn't on any of the lists! I'm not even sure people have decided on the correct name!! I'm just posting to find out what I should be looking for. Many thanks for the help though.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Suzanna said:


> Thanks, but the type isn't on any of the lists! I'm not even sure people have decided on the correct name!! I'm just posting to find out what I should be looking for. Many thanks for the help though.


Given how popular they seem to be these days I'd be very surprised if most insurers don't have an option for "pug cross".


----------



## Suzanna (Oct 31, 2015)

They normally have a button for Cross Breeds..which leads to a drop down with a very long list of Pug cross types....but not one for a pug x patterdale


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Suzanna said:


> They normally have a button for Cross Breeds..which leads to a drop down with a very long list of Pug cross types....but not one for a pug x patterdale


I think if the option for your specific cross isn't there you can just pick either "pug cross" or "patterdale terrier cross".


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Pug cross although it would probably cost a fortune. I'm glad there's not more being bred, the energy and drive of a Patterdale trapped in the body of an extreme pug in the worst case scenario


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

Suzanna said:


> Hasn't got the fluffy kill instinct of a terrier!!


Its 16 weeks? Dogs at this age would yet give you even the first indications of the instincts it will display when mature.



Suzanna said:


> What is my little girl...Patterpug...Puggerdale..Pugdale...I can't find her on the internet list or insurance lists...didn't think a Pug Patterdale x was a rare event.!!


Oh my Dog, I really really hope it is a rare event. As above, who would willingly do that to a Patterdale or any terrier?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

She is sooooooooooo pretty - but I will be very interested to see what such an unusual cross turns out like - please keep us updated with photos and reports. We are a nosey (though affectionate) bunch.


----------



## Sarah Cain9 Dog Grooming (Jul 13, 2015)

She is beautiful x


----------

